# T2C On Road Side



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

We are expanding our site into the On road side of products. 

Please let us know what is hot and what is not and items you would like to see a store carry. it will help us stock the correct items.

Send me email [email protected]

thanks for the info.


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Make Sure to Sign up for our weekly newsletters, You get smoking deals and you can earn rewards points that has cash value toward future purchases.

Get Deals on what hot, Not what's Not!

http://www.t2crc.com/MailingList_subscribe.asp

Asscoiated TC6 click here for last weeks smoking deal!
http://www.t2crc.com/AE_TC6_Factory_Team_Kit_p/ae30106.htm

dont miss out!

If you dont see it, let us know! we will get it for you and give you a special deal for helping us grow!


----------

